# Is World of Warcraft worth it?



## p8ntballsnyper

I've been debating playing WoW and I was wondering if the monthly fee is worth it.  I don't have alot of time to play games so is it still worth it if I can only play about 10 hrs. a week.  I've heard it is very worth it but is it still worth it if you don't have all day to play it?


----------



## Archangel

i have the same problem, i cant play all day.
but i still play the game, and i'll stick to it.
but, dont you know anyone who has a guest key?  then you could see it for yourself


----------



## p8ntballsnyper

Well i tried the trial and love it so Ill have to say if you can just devote one hour a day then tecnically you are only spending about 50 cents an hour to play with I think isn't bad at all.  SO in conclusion heck ya its worth it.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

yes it is worth it, i have had it about 3 months now and i have played it nearly every day, its sooo addictive!!


----------



## Apokarteron

Lineage II with a server patch is worth it...


----------



## skidude

I say no, MMO's drain your life and your wallet. Never in my life....


----------



## Geoff

I see people at my school who play WoW, they are completly obsessed.  All they talk about is that game and there levels and stuff.  I think its a waste of time and money (as skidude said).


----------



## Xycron

World Of Warcraft will consume your life and your soul.


----------



## Apathetic

Xycron said:
			
		

> World Of Warcraft will consume your life and your soul.


Its worth it for the money, but for everyone who says go for it, you just got beat right here.  Heck I even own the game myself and I really dont move much.  It really does consume your life and soul, so just watch it.  I didnt


----------



## skidude

The morale of the story- Get MMO's if you dont have a job or dont go to school.... cuz then you can just sit at home all day and dont do anything.


----------



## w00tens

i got to about 50 days play time and quit, school started and didnt have time for 6+ hour long endgame instance runs anymore, it was fun, also the new stuff they are releasing is really lame, like socketed items.... turning into diablo 2.


----------



## Archangel

skidude said:
			
		

> The morale of the story- Get MMO's if you dont have a job or dont go to school.... cuz then you can just sit at home all day and dont do anything.



i disagree on that one.. im currently a student as engeneer EPA.. and i have time to play it.
besides. i do talk in the train with my friend about the game.. however, thats mainly because we play with 2 characters togeter.
ive een more people addicted ( and then really addicted) to games like FEA, and HL2 ans on WoW.


----------



## skidude

Well, you are apprently one of the few exceptions. I know of some people who do nothing but WoW, its a sad sad sight.


----------



## Archangel

yea.. i know what you mean..
i know someone who got his char from 0 to lvl 60 in 14 days..
i mean.. im playing for 2 months now, and am only lvl 43  ( with some othr chars.. but still.


----------



## CmoAMD

What are you guys talking about, im a full time student and worker. I still have time for like 3 of my hoes, basketball, events, and other stuff easily. 

I play WoW like, 3 times a week, hour and a half or so each time. Its just 15.00 a month... you can ask someone for a dollar every day im sure it'll pay it off. Its not something you must play and conquer in a month. I play as I do and im having lots of fun with it... just slower paced. Which I think is better. 

I also play CS on the side too.... it only takes your life if you let it.


----------



## skidude

CmoAMD said:
			
		

> .... it only takes your life if you let it.



Well said, I think that sums everything up.


----------



## gwakkawakka

I work Graveyards (ACK!), have a 2 yo kid, and a wife who's at school AND work for about 12-16 hours a day...and I still find time to play, definitely worth it.  It's only a game so if you get a good balance of gameplay and real life then go for it.


----------



## Archangel

CmoAMD said:
			
		

> it only takes your life if you let it.



well,... what doesnt,. if you let it?


----------



## skidude

Another known side effect of MMO's as stated by another thread:

Death


----------



## lowcar100

I'd say try it out, just dont end up like these guys:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7714643693602998196

(sorry for the poor quality)


----------



## skidude

ROFLMFAO!! I LOVE THAT VIDEO!!

All right guys lets do this! LEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOYYYY JEEEEEEEEEEENKINS!!


----------



## Geoff

For all of you who arn't sure about the game, why not try it out for free for 10 days? http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/worldofwarcraft/trial/trial.aspx


----------



## CmoAMD

Sad to see this thread still active.... anyway. Thank you so much for that video.



			
				skidude said:
			
		

> ROFLMFAO!! I LOVE THAT VIDEO!!
> 
> All right guys lets do this! LEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOYYYY JEEEEEEEEEEENKINS!!



The way he says Leroy, especially the Jenkins had me on the floor(literally) for a good 5 - 8 minutes of laughing, cramping, and tears..... thank you.


----------



## Rambo

lowcar100 said:
			
		

> I'd say try it out, just dont end up like these guys:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7714643693602998196
> 
> (sorry for the poor quality)



That video just makes me laugh like hell...


----------



## Geoff

CmoAMD said:
			
		

> The way he says Leroy, especially the Jenkins had me on the floor(literally) for a good 5 - 8 minutes of laughing, cramping, and tears..... thank you.



i would go that far, lol.  but it was funny


----------



## Beyond

paying for mmorpgs always turned me away from them, although when i came across guild wars not having to pay montly fees ultimately drawed me to play the game.  it's a pretty good game.. check it out.


----------



## Raditz

yall money gone down the drain. buying games that are no fun.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Eh its alright... I played it for 2months or so, about 5 hours a week. Its an okay game but i would rather put that money in xbox live. have you guys heard the remix of that video? They made a song with some techno its freakin' halarious. I dont know ezactly where i got it though....


----------



## Hairy_Lee

i was talking to some guy i know and a said i'm going some place with my friends tomorrow and he goes im going to (insert gibberish name here), and i was like where? and he replies oh its a place in WoW, i was like OK.... *slowly backs away*.
i'm not particularly good friends with him but im very good friends with his ex GF and she said thats all he did, and all he talked about. 
i've never understood it really but you just gotta be careful it doesn't consume all your spare time or you'll start to turn a pale colour and maybe develope rickets through lack of sunlight


----------



## Taven

I agree.  WoW will literally just mess your head up.  I advise not even taking the game up unless you are absolutely positive you will not become addicted to it.  It's like crack, I swear, that's how addictive it is, haha.


----------



## epidemik

lowcar100 said:
			
		

> I'd say try it out, just dont end up like these guys:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7714643693602998196
> 
> (sorry for the poor quality)




I dont even like WoW and i love that video.

mmorpg are just another genre. some like to play them, others dont. just like with any other genre.

If you do end up playing it just dont get ubsessed. there are a bunch of kids in school who only play those games and they are so addicted and its so annoying. its all they talk about.


----------



## donjuan1jr

Yea i play lineage 2 and i am obsessed im kinda surprised my gf hasent broken up with me yet, but i have cut down lately its just hard to get far in teh game when ur in a clan becuase the game still plays when ur not on. almost wish it was free.


----------



## Danda

In my perspective;

World of Warcraft is an AWESOME game. One of the best MMOs I have played in awhile. Though the $15 bucks a month is a bit much, its worth it.

Only problem is, if you dont have self control over yourself ont hat game you will end up playing it too much and it WILL consume your life if you dotn becareful. Just watch on how much to play and you should be fine

There is alot to do on that game, I mean ALOT. It is a FUN game


----------



## Ethan3.14159

LOL talk about reviving a dead thread


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol, wow. 


Speaking of MMOs, look into Warhammer.


----------



## Archangel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Archangel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c



Haha! oh that's very clever


----------



## Danda

My bad, I was not attending to do that. I was looking at the bottom of the webpage where it said 'Related Threads'.

I find myself VERY embarrased


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Danda said:


> My bad, I was not attending to do that. I was looking at the bottom of the webpage where it said 'Related Threads'.
> 
> I find myself VERY embarrased



It's OK, it happens.


----------



## jdbennet

I play guild wars instead.


----------



## DrCuddles

I Love World of Warcraft, currently playing beta for Warhammer Online as well like, its pretty sweet but I still dont think it can knock WoW off it's pedestal


----------



## gamerman4

Epic Resurrection!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danda

gamerman4 said:


> Epic Resurrection!!!!!!!!!!!!



agreed


----------



## DrCuddles

What do you guys mean? lol


----------



## gamerman4

DrCuddles said:


> What do you guys mean? lol



I srsly hope that "lol" meant that you know wtf we mean.


----------



## Kornowski

p8ntballsnyper said:


> I've been debating playing WoW and I was wondering if the monthly fee is worth it.



No.


----------



## lubo4444

yeah it's worth it i dont play it but i see my friends play it and it looks pretty awesome ( i dotn play it cuz i play different games online and dont have time to start another one lol ).


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Kornowski said:


> No.



pshh you just dont want to pay to get owned when you get owned for free in other games


----------



## gamerman4

I hate MMOs.....too slow paced, WOW is epic slowness.

Still waiting for Diablo 3.....


----------



## meanman

Only sad people play it


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

World of Warcraft is gay.

/end thread


----------



## DrCuddles

gamerman4 said:


> Still waiting for Diablo 3.....



Diablo 3 will be epic....

Starcraft 2 looks amazing as well



meanman said:


> Only sad people play it



You're well gonna start playing it 



m0nk3ys1ms said:


> World of Warcraft is gay.
> 
> /end thread



Coming from person who has never played it... nice


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

No offense Andy, but honestly, who would want to play it?

ASBO's?


----------



## Droogie

p8ntballsnyper said:


> I've been debating playing WoW and I was wondering if the monthly fee is worth it.



Nah, I've never played it but most of my friends that have got bored of it real quick.


----------



## pokethesmot

man i cant wait for diablo 3 i loved and played one and 2 all the time now i cant wat for 3


----------



## DrCuddles

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> No offense Andy, but honestly, who would want to play it?
> 
> ASBO's?



http://www.xfire.com/games/wow/World_of_Warcraft/

I think that link answers your question in a way I couldn't...



pokethesmot said:


> man i cant wait for diablo 3 i loved and played one and 2 all the time now i cant wat for 3



Yea Diablo 3 will be pure win


----------



## Kornowski

Ethan3.14159 said:


> pshh you just dont want to pay to get owned when you get owned for free in other games



Haha. I would get owned at it, you're right... 



meanman said:


> Only sad people play it





m0nk3ys1ms said:


> World of Warcraft is gay.
> 
> /end thread



Agreed.

/Thread.


----------



## kal2509

DrCuddles said:


> http://www.xfire.com/games/wow/World_of_Warcraft/
> 
> I think that link answers your question in a way I couldn't...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Diablo 3 will be pure win




!!!!!!!!!! I'm making a new build for "college" is what im telling my parents, but deep deep down, it's for Diable 3. Fap Fap Boom!


----------



## Archangel

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Haha! oh that's very clever



thank you, thank you,.. only took me like half an hour to find something 'funny'   haha


----------



## Danda

Werld of teh Warcrft is Srs Businz


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

DrCuddles said:


> http://www.xfire.com/games/wow/World_of_Warcraft/
> 
> I think that link answers your question in a way I couldn't...



Just shows me how many dumbasses there are in the world


----------



## DrCuddles

Just shows you that this game has been the number 1 game played by xfire users for 1106 days... without fail 

Owned.

So get with the times and at least try a 10 day free trial.


----------



## gamerman4

DrCuddles said:


> Just shows you that this game has been the number 1 game played by xfire users for 1106 days... without fail
> 
> Owned.
> 
> So get with the times and at least try a 10 day free trial.



I tried the 10 day trial, made it to day 5 and still wasn't having any fun (I went by the rule that games get more fun as you level up but apparently the only fun to be had in WOW is when you max out your level)


----------



## HumanMage

gamerman4 said:


> I tried the 10 day trial, made it to day 5 and still wasn't having any fun (I went by the rule that games get more fun as you level up but apparently the only fun to be had in WOW is when you max out your level)



I don't think that's true. Your leveling days are your most fun because  no one expects much out of you. When you hit the cap, if you want to really go anywhere, you need to be into the raiding aspect of the game. Which is still fun I think. Just need some patience.


----------



## Danda

Raiding is fun a feck... That is if the people in your Guild are not a 'OMG WTF YOU DIDNT COME TO ONE RAID YESTERDAY LOLOFKJGFQWGBF:LICBV /GBOOT' 

Its a fun game, especially Raiding and PvP(In my opinion, some people say the PvP system sucks, but its seems good to me).


----------



## pokethesmot

it was ok for a while it was one of the first real computer game ive ever played aside from one of the first sim games lol but now that ive played cry i dont think i could ever go back


----------



## newguy5

Xycron said:


> World Of Warcraft will consume your life and your soul.



haha, i'll agree with that statement.  next in line of soul consumption by a computer-generated source is facebook and/or myspace, depending on your fancy.


----------



## gamerman4

I used to play an MMO that was extremely similar to Diablo but it was a huge MMO and it used a real-time battle system that was fun rather than the slow time-based one used in WOW. It is no longer alive anymore but it was by far better than WOW, it just wasn't well-known. It was also in a time when MMOs really were just for the nerdy computer gaming crowd (I played it on my old Win98 computer.)

EDIT: now I remember, it was called Last Kingdom, it was epic.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

WoW doesn't get really any fun until about level 20. Then you get all of the perks of the game. The arena is probably the most fun part of the game.


----------



## Twist86

I love Diablo 2 LOD more then WoW anymore.

Median 2008 mod for D2 and Median XL = the best online experience anymore. Dedicated servers privately owned with owners that love the game vs wanting to profit from it.


----------



## ikermalli

get it then play on the private server


----------



## jdbennet

thats illegal though


----------



## thewahlrus

gamerman4 said:


> I used to play an MMO that was extremely similar to Diablo but it was a huge MMO and it used a real-time battle system that was fun rather than the slow time-based one used in WOW. It is no longer alive anymore but it was by far better than WOW, it just wasn't well-known. It was also in a time when MMOs really were just for the nerdy computer gaming crowd (I played it on my old Win98 computer.)
> 
> EDIT: now I remember, it was called Last Kingdom, it was epic.



Legend of the Red Dragon


----------



## houseofbugs

I play OSMMO. Its great here is the flyer for it!


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## gamerman4

if only it was Warhammer 40k Online....


----------



## Danda

houseofbugs said:


> I play OSMMO. Its great here is the flyer for it!



That game sucks, it never made it past Beta


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Danda said:


> That game sucks, it never made it past Beta



It actually went gold a few thousand years ago...


----------



## Brainwasher

I prefer Everquest 2,  much more mature than WoW, and you can pace yourself out much better IMHO.


----------

